

How much computer memory do you need? - dendory
http://dendory.net/?b=52f13d45

======
pixl97
Answer: As much as you can reasonably afford.

Reason: File system cache.

In modern Linux and Windows operating systems every file you read off the hard
drive is stored in memory and only re-read after it has been write
invalidated. This can reduce the amount of disk related seeks greatly in a
mostly read based workload.

For your average home user between 6 and 8GB are pretty standard amount and
will give good performance.

For power users and gamers between 16 and 32GB should be considered.

------
keithpeter
[http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2006/12/25/ill-let-you-in-
on-a-...](http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2006/12/25/ill-let-you-in-on-a-little-
secret/)

The Linux version (complete with sorting office analogy).

